# soon to be dog bather/groomer...HELPPPP



## TigerGirl301 (Jan 14, 2011)

So im new here and you guys seem to know what your all talking about so question....my grandma works for a animal clinic and i recently went and "shadowed" the head groomer. everyone there was AWESOME and so fun to be around, i fit right in. so now about 2 months later, they want me to come and become a dog groomer and shes guna train me but first i have to start off as a bather. so if theres anyone with some tips and hint id LOVE it. i start next week and im nervous/excited. also MAIN question, what kind of shoes do i need?? thanks guys  

-brittany


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not a groomer, but I would *think* casual shoes or sneakers are fine. As long as they are close-toed.

One of the best tips I've picked up when bathing is to think about washing the dog's skin, and not just focus on the fur. I'm sure people will chime in with much more useful and helpful tips, but that's about the best I have as I'm not a pro.

I also thought this thread was pretty shocking, obviously most cases won't be bad but you might want to give it a quick read to help mentally prepare yourself for some of the tragic and smelly things you may encounter with horribly neglected pets. Not at all intended to scare you off, but I think it's good to have a heads up:
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-grooming-forum/7320-all-you-groomers-whats.html


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

Honetly, the best shoes are "water proof" slip proof crocks/chef type shoes.

I currently work at Petsmart as a bather and have seen a lot of things described in the posts.

I'm actually not sure what to tell you, other then this job requires patients along with a love of animals. You -will- get bitten, this is just a fact. Another fact is that it IS better (in a less damage way) and MORE likely for you to get bitten by small dogs (for some reason the ones named Cupcake, Precious, Sugar ect. are the likeliest to bite, another fact in the trade ) 

Remember to ALWAYS pay attention to the dogs and how they feel to keep everyone involved safe.


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

If you got a lot of love and patience exspecially if you'll be working with a lot of neglect cases as working in the shelter so also good at dealing with your feelings towards the cruelty of society you'll love it.  
Shoes? It seems shoes depends on where you work ect. Like I've worked at places where we would bathe the big dogs labs ect on the floor, therefore lots of shaking and splashing and sitting and wall hugging you'll get drenched! So I always wore water proof boots with sole incerts. Where I work now we have these awsome tubs that aren't metal and I put on a water proof apron over my smock and go to work and my feet stay dry as a kite.
I don't know if you have to supply your own tools for the bathing area or not, but I highly recommend the zoom groom, dogs love it! Well most and it also helps scrub the skin and release hair and massage all at once. Learn all about your shampoos different shampoos have different jobs. 
Dont be afraid to ask questions any question of you have ask!
You will have days that make you want to cry but remember your doing it for the animals and your love for em, we all have days we wanna cry you aren't alone. i love talking to my dogs i feel it helps put them at ease, i'm not just a stranger poking and pradding at em. Treat em like they are your dog. I worked with a girl who was so distant from her dogs in more than one way and the dogs always acted up for her. I have conversations with my dogs, my friend she sings to her dogs. have fun! its a lot of work. you have good days you have rough days you have god awful days! its always easiest starting off as a bather because than you can slowly pick things up in sorta an order instead of a huge pile loaded down at once. Also you want to wear track style pants or pants in the material that you can order offline, basically pants that hair won't cling to and intertwine, material that drys fast. because if you get soaked you may stay soaked. Carry a bag with extra socks/pants/shirt. you never know what may happen and you'll have to toss some clothes into the wash while on the job.
you'll get pooped on, pee'd on, barfed on snotted on drooled on lol i've had worms crawel out of a dogs butt!
so injoy the dogs and the grossness that comes with. 
but seriously any question you have ask your trainer/coworker you can never ask to many questions.


----------

